# The Thread Of Confession....



## RezaD (6/5/14)

When you feel the need to Fess up!!! 

OK so whenever I feel the need for genuine lighthearted upliftment....you know the situation where the more you try to contain your laugh the more you end up laughing like a stupid teenager.........no matter hard you try you just cannot stop................

I read the classic " Clear No Flavour Juice" thread ". Yes while it may have been juvenile it was also epic especially the responses. For some reason knowing the truth while reading it again just makes me laugh harder.

I honestly feel it should be made a "sticky". It makes me laugh every single time. It's a classic. I wish I could save it and whip it out 10 years down the line. I like nostalgia.....happy places ????

In fact I read it earlier..............and only regained my composure 10 minutes ago.... 

What would YOU like to confess to???????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

